# Effektives und intuitives Versioning mit NetBeans



## Angel4585 (12. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

bisher waren/sind die Möglichkeiten des Versioning völlig an mir vorbei gelaufen.
Jetzt habe ich von nem Kollegen "git" empfohlen bekommen, allerdings sind kommandozeilen-sachen einfach zu hoch für mich.
Dann habe ich entdeckt das NetBeans ja direkt CVS beinhaltet.

Kann mir jemand erklären wie das funzt? Ich hab versucht da was zu machen aber komm einfach nciht rein.


----------



## Joker (12. Feb 2008)

statt cvs würde svn nehmen, dass hat dann doch ein paar Vorteile. Im netbeans-Wiki gibts einen Einführung:
http://wiki.netbeans.org/NBDemoSubversion


----------



## *Hendrik (13. Feb 2008)

Hier noch zwei Links:

Guided Tour of CVS for NetBeans IDE 6.0

Guided Tour of Subversion for NetBeans IDE 6.0


----------



## Angel4585 (13. Feb 2008)

Also ich kann bei svn irgendwie kein Repository erzeugen. ich egeh nach Anleitung aber wenn ich den Pfad zum Projekt als Repository URL eingib tut sich da nichts.
Ich mach das Ganze unter Windows Vista, was muss ich denn hier beachten? ich schreib da momentan rein: 

file:///P:/Projekte/Projekt1

aber es kommt immer die Meldung 
svn: Unable to open an ra_local session to URL
svn: Unable to open repository 'file:///P:/Projekte/Projekt1'


----------



## maki (13. Feb 2008)

Solltest dich reinlesen: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/

Ganz so "intuitiv" ist Versionierung und CM nicht, vor allem wenn man keine Erfahrung hat.

Habt ihr denn eine Linux Kiste welche als Server fungieren könnte?


----------

